
Show HN: Pomodoro in Your Terminal - kyloren
https://github.com/rukshn/pomodoro
======
kevinsimper
Looks cool! I feel like the example is missing what happens when a pomodoro is
finished.

~~~
kyloren
Thanks I will update the readme soon, hope you like it

------
surprisetalk
I made something similar:

[https://github.com/surprisetalk/pommy](https://github.com/surprisetalk/pommy)

------
manicdee
Depends on terminal-notifier[1] for notifications on OS X.

Not sure about "notify-send" for Linux.

[1]: [https://github.com/julienXX/terminal-
notifier](https://github.com/julienXX/terminal-notifier)

~~~
kyloren
I'll update my readme, on my arch-linux it has notify-send so it works on mine
:)

